# 1965 Cadillac Build



## 3onthetree

Since the summer is coming, and there is no way the hearse will be on the ground to cruise, I started working of the 65 Caddy Convertible. I started with the body work, shaved all the emblems and trim, and door handles. I wills start working on baggin her this week. Engine driven York, Shockwaves for the front and I will have to build brackets for the rear with Slam Specialties re7 for the rear. 

Here she is the day that I bought her. I picked it up in CA in March.


----------



## 3onthetree

Here she is in the garage, stripped, all the holes filled, door handles and emblems are gone. I cut little peices from the old 64 Caddy that I used to build the couch to fix the little rust spots and the holes where the door handles and trunk lock were. Sanded for about a week :angry: :angry: , and then put a coat of epoxy primer on her. I will most likely cruise it just like this for this year and consider a color paint job next year.


----------



## 3onthetree

Took her out for a yard cruise last night, and she is running great. Got all the door poppers in and running off the remote for my keyless entry. Put in electric door locks, (this one had vacuum, which does not work for me), and prewired so the air ride system could be opereated from the FOB. Bought a 12 channel unit, still have 5 left!


----------



## 3onthetree

I always feel a little funny after a good "garage paint".

Mugshot


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by 3onthetree_@Apr 25 2011, 04:51 AM~20413530
> *I always feel a little funny after a good "garage paint".
> 
> Mugshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol :wave:


----------



## 3onthetree

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Apr 25 2011, 05:11 AM~20413576
> *lol :wave:
> *


I think I was painting the car on the 20th of April at about 20 after 4.

:420:


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by 3onthetree_@Apr 25 2011, 09:02 AM~20413682
> *I think I was painting the car on the 20th of April at about 20 after 4.
> 
> :420:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:chuck:


----------



## luis6268

Here she is in the garage, stripped, all the holes filled, door handles and emblems are gone. I cut little peices from the old 64 Caddy that I used to build the couch to fix the little rust spots and the holes where the door handles and trunk lock were. Sanded for about a week.
__________________________
Zoladex
Zoladex


----------



## Curtis Fisher

> _Originally posted by 3onthetree_@Apr 25 2011, 07:02 AM~20413682
> *I think I was painting the car on the 20th of April at about 20 after 4.
> 
> :420:
> *


  uffin: uffin: :420: :420: 
Love them caddies


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Curtis Fisher_@Apr 26 2011, 04:33 AM~20421484
> *  uffin:  uffin:  :420:  :420:
> Love them caddies
> *


x2


----------



## 3onthetree

Started putting the York on today, got most of the bracket done, and idler pulley on, should have it finished tomorrow, I will post some pics later.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by 3onthetree_@Apr 26 2011, 06:15 PM~20426393
> *Started putting the York on today, got most of the bracket done, and idler pulley on, should have it finished tomorrow, I will post some pics later.
> *


Sweet didn't know you where doing that


----------



## 3onthetree

So here is the mock up of the pump. I used an old bracket that I had from a Cadillac Hearse, cut it up and started with that.


----------



## 3onthetree

The idler pulley has this weird bracket that bolts over the themostat housing, sounds goofy, but it works well. Makes for an easy idler pulley. I did finish it (camera ran out of battery) and fire it up, it worked well, but I hate it  . Sits too high, and right in front of the engince compartment. So tomorrow, back to the drawing board. I am gonna take the York and the Alternator off the passenger side and start from scratch, to try and get them sitting a little lower.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

bump


----------



## matttatts

too bad it didnt come with stock air conditioning. you could use it for your pump. thats what im using in my 70

maybey you can find the brackets off a diffrent engine for the a/c and bolt it on easier. :dunno:


----------



## 3onthetree

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Apr 29 2011, 09:21 AM~20447269
> *too bad it didnt come with stock air conditioning. you could use it for your pump. thats what im using in my 70
> 
> maybey you can find the brackets off a diffrent engine for the a/c and bolt it on easier. :dunno:
> *


I tried that. I called every Cadillac guy that I know, and the only thing we could come close was a York on some of the professional cars from 63-64, but it is not a direct bolt on, and it sits right on top of the motor, Im gonna try to put mine a little lower in the engine compartment.


----------



## matttatts

i just chaged the fittings on my stock fridgidair and it fills like a champ


----------



## 3onthetree

I ran across these invisible switches while poking around, so I decided to try one. It uses Smartphone technology to send a signal when touched. It can go through about 1/8 inch of most materials, but not metal  . I figured I would try it in my taillight lens, heres how it worked out.







































I took the lens apart and drilled a small hole behind the lens in the casing. I soldered and shrink wrapped the wires for the "touch" unit. It has double sided tape to mount it to the inside if the lens. The relay to activate the door poppers takes a negative input signal, and the invisible switch sends a positive signal. I used a relay to convert the signal and it worked great. I am not crazy about being able to see the tape thru the lens, but when it is slammed, you wont be able to see it at all. I still may change that somehow.


----------



## 3onthetree

Here is a quick video of the door poppers working off the invisible switch,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4IbmbZXbVtc


----------



## 3onthetree

I also started working on the guages. The 65 Caddy has pair of "guage pods" that are factory on the guage cluster. One has a clock and one has the headlight switch. I am gonna use both of them for the guages.















































I took the clock out of an extra gauge cluster that I had for the car. I took it apart and took the gears out of it and took it all the way apart.


----------



## 3onthetree

I popped the top off the gauge to get the glass and trim ring off. Then the back nuts that go over the line inputs in the back. All that is left is the guts of the gauge now. There are 2 small screws that hold the face of the guage on the guts, I am going to use the same holes to mount the guts to the face of the clock. (they are .42 apart in case you were wondering). I put the face of the clock on the drill press and drilled 2 new small holes. Mounted the guts to the face of the clock.


----------



## 3onthetree

I had to drill 2 new holes in the back of the cup that holds the clock into the cluster for the air inlets. I set the needles at 12 and 6 so the will both move at the same time and distance, they should be opposite all the time (front left, and front right). I used the old face to know how the pressure relates to the face of the clock. Now I wll do that to the other side, with an extra clock that I have, and find another place for the headlight switch.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO

> _Originally posted by 3onthetree_@Apr 29 2011, 02:59 PM~20448467
> *I had to drill 2 new holes in the back of the cup that holds the clock into the cluster for the air inlets.  I set the needles at 12 and 6 so the will both move at the same time and distance, they should be opposite all the time (front left, and front right).  I used the old face to know how the pressure relates to the face of the clock.  Now I wll do that to the other side, with an extra clock that I have, and find another place for the headlight switch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: CLEVER!


----------



## 3onthetree

I started working on the front air ride yesterday. I have put alot of shockwaves in before, but these did not seem to let the car go as low as it could. I looked on the Air Ride Technologies site and they only had 1 3/4 spacers for the top of the shock. That would leave my car 3/4 of an inch away from bottomed out. I went to the metal pile and pulled out an 1 1/2 diameter round stock and cut it to 1 inch peices. Drilled and tapped it all the way through, and good to go...now it sits all the way down

.


----------



## 3onthetree

> _Originally posted by 3onthetree_@Apr 30 2011, 03:30 AM~20452894
> *I started working on the front air ride yesterday.  I have put alot of shockwaves in before, but these did not seem to let the car go as low as it could.  I looked on the Air Ride Technologies site and they only had 1 3/4 spacers for the top of the shock.  That would leave my car 3/4 of an inch away from bottomed out.  I went to the metal pile and pulled out an 1 1/2 diameter round stock and cut it to 1 inch peices.  Drilled and tapped it all the way through, and good to go...now it sits all the way down
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Not near as pretty as Air Ride Tech, but much cheaper...and better fit for my car...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

damn you spent some good money on the lac,keep us posted!


----------



## Pootus

where did you find those invisable switches?


----------



## 3onthetree

> _Originally posted by Pootus_@Apr 30 2011, 10:01 AM~20453924
> *where did you find those invisable switches?
> *


Here is a link to the listing on Ebay where I bought them.


http://cgi.ebay.com/3-WIRE-INVISIBLE-SENSO...=item53e0bf6ee7


----------



## toyshopcustoms

I made my own brackets and still have all the measurements and CAD drawings. I didnt have to cut anything at all on my 66. I ran SS6 in the front and SS7 in the rear. Let me know if you'd like some of the brackets. They all bolt up, no welding. 

Mike


----------



## toyshopcustoms

Also, Like your clock idea. My 66 actually has the headlight switch on the left side of the wiper moter. It was like that from the factory and Ive never seen another like it. Most are like yours.


----------



## low4life68lac

looking good


----------



## Curtis Fisher

Luv them caddy :yes: :yes:


----------



## 3onthetree

I got the car in the air and started the install of the air ride. Front Shockwaves are in, rear bags are in, I need to run some air line and do some wiring before the car can go back on the ground. Sandblasted and painted the wheels, and got them back on the car. I have the dash out now and working on the guages and the switches.


----------



## goinlow

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: great job bro !!!


----------



## Curtis Fisher

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@May 4 2011, 08:00 AM~20481981
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  great job bro !!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 3onthetree

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@May 1 2011, 12:29 PM~20459848
> *I made my own brackets and still have all the measurements and CAD drawings. I didnt have to cut anything at all on my 66. I ran SS6 in the front and SS7 in the rear. Let me know if you'd like some of the brackets. They all bolt up, no welding.
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



The Caddy looks awesome, very nice job. I appreciate the offer, I have already made my brackets, and have all the bags installed...but thanks for asking. :thumbsup:


----------



## 3onthetree

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Apr 30 2011, 06:14 AM~20453114
> *damn you spent some good money on the lac,keep us posted!
> *



I have been very lucky finding parts this time...I am not into the car very much money right now...alot of sanding, cutting, welding and grinding, but my time is cheap! 

Car 2000 needed some body work but solid
Ship to NY 850
Shockwaves off Ebay 315 shipped (because the were scratched on the aluminum)
Door Poppers 150 ebay
Switches/Relays/Wire 200 local
Supplies to prime 400 local
12 Channel remote 120 ebay
Rear bags SS6 150 ebay

Total 4185

I am sure I have forgotten some things, but I am into this car for less than 5K for sure. It has a long way to go, but no too bad so far. It will be ready to cruise in about a month, then I will do things as I go, but not bad for less than 5K, and alot of labor.

The tires were good, motor is only about 6 months old, painted the wheels that came with it, interior is great except for the driver seat, which I think I can fix myself. Dog chewed a hole in it! I will still need to go thru all the electric windows, power top and all the guages, they all work OK, just need to be cleaned up.


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

if you need any advice on hoew to do the air ride let me know be glad to help ya just did wifes 66. used reg bags front and back....and made my own brackets, and looks clean


----------



## 3onthetree

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@May 5 2011, 04:46 PM~20492676
> *if you need any advice on hoew to do the air ride let me know  be glad to help ya just did wifes 66. used reg bags front and back....and made my own brackets, and looks clean
> *


Thanks for offering, I do have a question...
You have any pics? I am curious to see how low it sits. Right now in the rear it is bottomed out on the tab that has a small bumpstop off the rear end carrier, and it looks like it I go too much lower the driveshaft will rub on the body. But I still have 2+ inches before the axle tubes hit the frame. I really dont want to cut the body on this one. I already have the Hearse up on blocks for the past 6 months, I just want this one to be an easy driver project. BUT...it sure would look cool dumped another 2 1/2 inches...


----------



## 3onthetree

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@May 1 2011, 12:29 PM~20459848
> *I made my own brackets and still have all the measurements and CAD drawings. I didnt have to cut anything at all on my 66. I ran SS6 in the front and SS7 in the rear. Let me know if you'd like some of the brackets. They all bolt up, no welding.
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey man, I have a quick question for you...did you have to cut the floor for your driveshaft of your car to get it to sit that low? My driveshaft is just about to hit, and it does not look as slammed as yours. Thanks alot.

Brian


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

i have a drive line tunnel from front seat back


----------



## 3onthetree

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@May 5 2011, 05:41 PM~20493010
> *i have a drive line tunnel from front seat back
> *


Thats what I was afraid of...guess I might as well do it now, I will be disappointed if I don't do it. Thanks alot for the quick reply.  

Brian


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB




----------



## 3onthetree

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@May 5 2011, 06:01 PM~20493166
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That looks bad ass!!! I need to put the tunnel in for sure. Did you have to do any mods to the rear seat? Maybe it will make more sense to me when I climb under the car later today, but just curious what you used for the tunnel?

Very cool car.

Brian


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB

no mods on rear seat just not very comfortable in the middle lol


----------



## 3onthetree

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@May 6 2011, 06:36 PM~20500054
> *no mods on rear seat just not very comfortable in the middle lol
> *


Cool, well, I wont have to sit there! :biggrin: 

Thanks alot for the info, I see what you mean now after climbing under there. Gonna strip out the interior next week. Car show today with my kid, and Mothers Day tomorrow.

Thanks again.


----------



## 3onthetree

Now we are talking. Had to rip out all the interior, but got the channel cut for the driveshaft. Probably got another 2+ inches of dump. Much better. I will try and finish up the sheet metal tomorrow for the tunnel, but gotta take good care of Mamma too. Camera died after the outside shots, but I will add pics of the channel project tomorrow. All I have done is the cutting so far.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by 3onthetree_@May 7 2011, 06:34 PM~20504696
> *Now we are talking.  Had to rip out all the interior, but got the channel cut for the driveshaft.  Probably got another 2+ inches of dump.  Much better.  I will try and finish up the sheet metal tomorrow for the tunnel, but gotta take good care of Mamma too.  Camera died after the outside shots, but I will add pics of the channel project tomorrow.  All I have done is the cutting so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 looks fucken mean!!!!!!! :h5:


----------



## 3onthetree

Here is some of the tunnel work. I wanted to reuse the top peice so I cut it all in swoop. Ended up I had to cut it in half anyway, because where the seat goes, I was able to cut a bracket underneath the car, and get the floor to sit close to the same. Easier to get the seat back in. I used small steel rod peices to set the tunnel where I want it now...and my plasma cutter tip just crapped out, so trip to the welding shop, and back at it tomorrow.


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by 3onthetree_@May 8 2011, 08:34 PM~20509628
> *Here is some of the tunnel work.  I wanted to reuse the top peice so I cut it all in swoop.  Ended up I had to cut it in half anyway, because where the seat goes, I was able to cut a bracket underneath the car, and get the floor to sit close to the same.  Easier to get the seat back in.  I used small steel rod peices to set the tunnel where I want it now...and my plasma cutter tip just crapped out, so trip to the welding shop, and back at it tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





awesome work bro! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: That caddy is coming out sick !!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

x2^^^^^^^^


----------



## 3onthetree

Dont want you guys to think I have been slacking, so here are some pics of the patterns for the driveshaft tunnel. Me laying under the car holding the cardboard in place and my chick drawing the lines...good test of your marriage...here are some pics of the patterns drawn on the cardboard and then set into place. Today I will cut them out of metal and weld em in...


----------



## Blocky77

> _Originally posted by 3onthetree_@Apr 29 2011, 12:28 PM~20448271
> *Here is a quick video of the door poppers working off the invisible switch,
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4IbmbZXbVtc
> *


----------



## 3onthetree

Here are a few pics from the panel I have been working on for the switches to control the 4 corners. It is the ash tray assembly for the 65 Caddy. Cool because you can open and close the door where the switches will be located. Used the same invisible switch for this project as I did for the door poppers.

I used clear plexiglass and painted the back of it black, gives it that OEM look. I had to cut some channels in the ash tray assy to get the plexi to slide into place and fit flush with the face.


----------



## 3onthetree

Here is a quick video of the invisible switches for the air bags. I am doing this on the bench, so I have it hooked up to an inverter. Everytime you hear the switch beep, it will be activated. Right now the switch is NOT set to momentary, so I have to hit it twice to get it to release. You will hear the beep for activation, and the click for deactivation. It will have to be reset to momentary for it to work for the bags, I just have to call the company to find out how to reset, like the switch for my door poppers. I am not sure this is worth it, pretty expensive switch panel (60x8 for switches alone), it will be well over 500 bucks by the time it will be installed, but pretty cool.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFjPbngLetA


----------



## lowfreeze

:thumbsup:


----------



## 3onthetree

I have been slacking....no work on either caddy... :uh: and I am about to start a pretty serious month of work, which does not leave any time to work on them...but happy to be working.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by 3onthetree_@May 19 2011, 02:36 PM~20586734
> *I have been slacking....no work on either caddy... :uh:  and I am about to start a pretty serious month of work, which does not leave any time to work on them...but happy to be working.
> *


I'm in the same boat bro.I cant say no to work.My build gotta be put on the back burner.Funny how it works sometimes.Around here we tried to do as much as we can in the winter (cold sets us back) but by the time it starts to warm up i'm getting pulled in a 100 different directions


----------



## 3onthetree

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 19 2011, 01:39 PM~20586757
> *I'm in the same boat bro.I cant say no to work.My build gotta be put on the back burner.Funny how it works sometimes.Around here we tried to do as much as we can in the winter (cold sets us back) but by the time it starts to warm up i'm getting pulled in a 100 different directions
> *



I feel ya...could not build the cars without the job...


----------



## 3onthetree

Well, it will be few weeks before I can get back on the Caddys, so I put the 65 on the ground. One of my favorite parts of baggin a car...when you first drop it on the ground. I still have a little work to do under the car, but I did not want it sitting on the jack stands for that long.


----------



## lowfreeze




----------



## Curtis Fisher

Them caddy look good low looks like an train


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by 3onthetree_@May 21 2011, 03:24 AM~20598003
> *Well, it will be few weeks before I can get back on the Caddys, so I put the 65 on the ground.  One of my favorite parts of baggin a car...when you first drop it on the ground.  I still have a little work to do under the car, but I did not want it sitting on the jack stands for that long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  love the way it sit's :h5:


----------



## 3onthetree

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@May 22 2011, 06:43 AM~20603119
> * love the way it sit's :h5:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 3onthetree

Still working...missing my caddys


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:420:


----------



## 3onthetree

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> :420:


:420::420:
Now I feel better...


----------



## 3onthetree

I am back at it for a bit. I got the driveshaft hump welded back into place, put Fat Mat on the floor and some padding, now I am laying out the carpet. Camera died, I will post some updated pics when I get a chance.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

right on! caN'T WAIT TO SEE THEM.


----------



## goinlow

3onthetree said:


> Well, it will be few weeks before I can get back on the Caddys, so I put the 65 on the ground. One of my favorite parts of baggin a car...when you first drop it on the ground. I still have a little work to do under the car, but I did not want it sitting on the jack stands for that long.



That is sure sitting pretty (no ****) Gotta love a big caddy on the ground !!!


----------



## 570

wow


----------



## 3onthetree

Back on the caddy a bit. Finished the York and got it pumping, damn...I forgot how fast they are. I am uploading a video and will post later. Filled a 5 gallon tank from 0 to 160 in a 1:50. I have 2 electric compressors that I was going to use along with the York, but that York is pretty fast by itself. I guess I need a back up. Switches are all wired up, and air ride is wired to wireless remote for Up and Down Pancake. Garage camera broke and Mamma doesnt like me taking hers outside.


----------



## 3onthetree

Pretty boring actually, but fills a tank fast.


----------



## 3onthetree

This was at a bit higher than idle, and I have no mufflers on her, noisy.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

thanks for the post!great work, still need to get mine done.


----------



## 3onthetree

Funky Cold Medina...and forgot to close the trunk.


----------



## bigbelly

:thumbsup:


----------



## zoolyfe

nice


----------



## 3onthetree

I got some more done on the Caddy. Gonna convert the old school preset buttons on the factory radio to open the doors from the inside and run the air ride. First thing to do is cut it in half. Gonna also make the tuning and volume knobs control the compressors and headlights. I had to move the headlight switch to make room the the air ride guages that I mounted in an extra clock that I had.


----------



## 3onthetree

I had to drill 5 holes in the back of the radio to line up directly with the rods that push when you press the preset button. I lined up 5 micro switches in the holes and built a small wiring harness to go to the door and the air ride valves. I am gonna use preset 1 for opening the driver door, preset 5 for the passenger door, preset 2 for front up air ride, preset 4 for up back air ride, and preset 3 for pancake. All is built and tested, just need to install the dash back in the car.


----------



## 3onthetree

Then, as luck would have it, I had a set of window switches for a 1964 Caddy, and they fit PERFECT in the spot where the Cruise Control used to go. I had to build a small plate above the swith to fill in some of the extra space on top, but fits like a glove. I will use these switches for 4 corner control on the bags.


----------



## 3onthetree

I got the cluster finished with the other set of guages fit into what used to be the headlight switch. Looks pretty factory for being 2 sets of air ride guages. I used the guage plate to see what pressure I would have at what time. When the bags are at 0, the clocks are at 6 o clock.


----------



## 3onthetree

Some of the loose ends on the dash, I will turn the volume knob of the factory radio into the headlight switch, and the tuning knob will turn into the switch to turn on the comressors. I will use an old headlight switch, so when I pull it to the "parking light" position, the Engine Driven compressor will turn on, when I pull it to the "headlight" position, the Air Zeniths will turn on, and when I turn the dimmer over to turn on the interior light, both will come on.


----------



## 3onthetree

Then the only other guage I will need is the air tank. I took the vent out of the air conditioning on the driver side, and cut 2 peices of plexi glass that will fit right into that. Then I took a guage apart and mounted it on the plexi. The only thing you will see is 1 needle inside the air cond vent that is the tank pressure. I will post pics of that later.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

just wow, talk about thinking outside the box. 

Very great work.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

3onthetree said:


> I got the cluster finished with the other set of guages fit into what used to be the headlight switch. Looks pretty factory for being 2 sets of air ride guages. I used the guage plate to see what pressure I would have at what time. When the bags are at 0, the clocks are at 6 o clock.
> 
> View attachment 356293


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 3onthetree

Here are a few shots of the air pressure guage for the tank. I cut out circles of plexiglass, and paint the back black, gives is some dimension and looks more factory. Then just glued the peice that come off the original headlight switch to make it blend in with the rest of the guages, and it will fit right into this spot where the ac vent used to be.


----------



## Fine59Bel

This is badass... Keep up the sick ideas... Cant wait to see it done :thumbsup:


----------



## JGREEZY

Thats bad ass. And I thought I was doin somethin special puttin my radio in the ash try but DAMN!


----------



## lethaltony65

whats going on new to the site and the world of air suspension and custom mods i would like to do my own suspension work to get the experience i can cut and weld just scared of messing up and having to pay double to get it repaired and done right any tips


----------



## goinlow

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> just wow, talk about thinking outside the box.
> 
> Very great work.


X100 awesome work bro !!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 69droptop

Was thinking bout juice for my 69 vert caddy but after seeing this a bad ass air system will be tight


----------



## 3onthetree

I have had a few cars that have ben juiced, but the older I get, I more lay and play, the air is much more simple and reliable. I never did juice an old Caddy though...just Impalas. 



69droptop said:


> Was thinking bout juice for my 69 vert caddy but after seeing this a bad ass air system will be tight


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

I stumbled accross your build and.... DAMN....

You're really doin some trick shit on this car... I'll be staying tuned

It'll take you a half hour to show people at shows all the stuff you've done.

Keep up the good work! :thumbsup:


----------



## 3onthetree

Thanks alot man, I appreciate that. I will tell you that I am not a serious show car builder, I build them to drive them. So some of my stuff might not be show quality, but it will go down the road, and I try to make it tight and clean. I like to try and keep everything hidden, you will barely be able to tell this car had air by looking at the dash. I still have alot or work to do, but thanks alot for the compliments.



3onthetree said:


> I have had a few cars that have ben juiced, but the older I get, I more lay and play, the air is much more simple and reliable. I never did juice an old Caddy though...just Impalas.


----------



## 3onthetree

I got the tank pressure guage built and in place. It needed a little chrome on it to make it look more factory, so I took an aluminum upholstery button that I used for my Cadillac Couch, drilled a hole in the center, and punched a divot with a round punch to dimple where the needle goes.


----------



## 3onthetree

And here are some quick shots of the inside. I broke my camera as I was finishing the driveshaft hump, and the carpet. The seats are only in for fitting, to make sure the new hump did not make my seat sit goofy, and it is good. They will go for upholstery in a few weeks.


----------



## 69droptop

All i can say is damn...cant wait to get started on my 69 again


----------



## 3onthetree

My hearse was feeling left out, havent worked on her in a few months.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Man... I'm not a big hearse guy, but DAMN... Those wheels and that tuck is ridiculous...

Do you own a shop or is this just a hobby?

Keep the updates comin! :thumbsup:


----------



## 3onthetree

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Man... I'm not a big hearse guy, but DAMN... Those wheels and that tuck is ridiculous...
> 
> Do you own a shop or is this just a hobby?
> 
> Keep the updates comin! :thumbsup:


Just a hobby. There is a thread here with more on the hearse build, but that one is a much bigger project. The wheels are 24x15 with 405 25 24 tires. Full air ride, tubbed and back halfed to get the big tires to fit. I built my own ladder bars and pan hard bar for suspension. I hope to have this one sitting on the ground by Spring next year. Here is the link to check out the build. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/25-air-suspensions/299253-1967-cadillac-hearse-build.html


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

I love 65-66 cadillac one of my favorite cars they are getting hard to find


----------



## lgh1157

Holy shit, love the dash set up

L


----------



## 3onthetree

I almost hate to put this one up, because I have so much more work to do the the trunk, but I guess it is a build in progress. Wiring is all working well, just need to clean it up now and build a small panel for the relays. Zeniths are not mounted or plumbed in yet, I still have to plumb the water traps in. I have the solenoid wired up for the 2 compressors just need to finish wiring. All is tested and working well. I still have to build interior panels for trunk but there are alot of things on the list before I get to that. I will use bulk heads to go thru the panel for the hard lines.


----------



## 69droptop

3onthetree said:


> I almost hate to put this one up, because I have so much more work to do the the trunk, but I guess it is a build in progress. Wiring is all working well, just need to clean it up now and build a small panel for the relays. Zeniths are not mounted or plumbed in yet, I still have to plumb the water traps in. I have the solenoid wired up for the 2 compressors just need to finish wiring. All is tested and working well. I still have to build interior panels for trunk but there are alot of things on the list before I get to that. I will use bulk heads to go thru the panel for the hard lines.
> View attachment 358006


 After reading tHis for the second time i think i want you to help design my setup for my 69 droptop caddy...that hearse is badass and i dont even like them


----------



## 3onthetree

69droptop said:


> After reading tHis for the second time i think i want you to help design my setup for my 69 droptop caddy...that hearse is badass and i dont even like them


Thanks for the nice compliments. I moved some things around last night on the dash. I forgot that I will not have any window switches on the door panels, (gonna smooth them out), so I need to find a place for them. I moved the compressor switch to the cigarette lighter. (when you push your lighter in, it grounds out the post where the power would hook up to make the lighter red hot, I hooked up wire to that post that goes to a relay that is activated by a ground signal, and it turns both compressors on) and the lighter never pops out unless you pull it out, because it never gets hot without power. Then I am going to replace the Volume and Tuning knobs on the radio with momentary push pull swithes that will work the windows. Push the switch in, and the window will go down, pull the switch out and the window will go back up. I will need 4 of them so I can control the windows from the pilot seat, so I am going to add 2 more switches to the left of the radio, symetrical to the right side of the radio, and fabricate factory knobs onto them so the look factory. I have not had much luck finding the right switches for that yet, but I am still looking. Either way, I like the cig lighter idea for the compressors, so I am going to go with that. I will post more pics later.

Thanks again for the nice compliments, and I would be honored to help you out with the 69 rag top. Send some pics when you get a chance.


----------



## 69droptop

I got a build topic on here somewhere hard to find since the lil revamp....i will see what i can do


----------



## 3onthetree

My best helper...dont let school get in the way or your education.


----------



## ..CRATO..

Your caddy is looking sick! really liking the air suspension, i wanted to bag my 69 but wasnt sure what kinda setup to use, what would you recommend? Im more into the paint and body and only have basic knowledge of air suspension. Heres a pic, Keep up the good work!


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

nice too the top


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

nice build


----------



## 3onthetree

I could not find any switches that would work for my windows, there is no 3 way switch that turns like a radio knob, and is momentary. I did find some big switches like that, but they would never fit in the dash. So I figured I would build something. Here is what I can up with today. I cut 2 pieces of 16 guage steel in to 2 inch squares, drilled holes in all four corners, and a 3/16 hole in the middle. Then I mounted 2 micro switches on the top of one of the squares, one for the up on the window, and one for the down.


----------



## 3onthetree

Then put 1/2 spacers and machine screws to sandwich the steel together with the microswiches facing out.


----------



## 3onthetree




----------



## REV. chuck

this is one sweet ass caddy


----------



## 3onthetree

I am not sure why the pics are not working on the above posts, but I will try again on the assembly of the switch...Here is a pic of the steel squares sandwiched together with the microswithches facing out.


----------



## 3onthetree

Here are the parts to put together. I used a 3/16 rod for the switch, and 1/8 rod with bent ends for the actuator. I used factory 1965 Caddy radio knobs, drilled and tapped with small set screws to hold into place, and small torsion spring from Grainger to make the switch momentary.


----------



## 3onthetree

Here are the parts in place. I pushed the 3/16 rod thru the torsion spring, and then thru the holes that I drilled in the steel. I then set the torsion spring against the screws that hold the steel together, that will make the switch momentary.


----------



## 3onthetree

Then I put the factory radio knob on the end of the 3/16 rod, and there you have it, a momentary switch that works like a factory radio switch.


----------



## goinlow

3onthetree said:


> View attachment 364919
> Then I put the factory radio knob on the end of the 3/16 rod, and there you have it, a momentary switch that works like a factory radio switch.



insane bro ! every step of this build you have been raising the bar, keep up the good work !!! :drama:


----------



## HEAVY METAL

sic ride dude!!!


----------



## 3onthetree

Thanks for the nice compliments. I just figured out, that I will have to build new switches to make it work properly, when I fit the switch behind the dash, it does not fit right. I will have to build 1 switch housing with 2 switches in it to make it work. I cut the steel out, and measured out some holes. I will keep you posted and put up some pics tomorrow.


----------



## HEAVY METAL

is it tomorrow yet?


----------



## goinlow

:drama:


----------



## 3onthetree

I got it...finished one of the double switches today, it is wired up and tested, and working sweet. I will post the pics in a few hours, when my wife makes me come back in the house. Now I have to build another double switch, and figure out how to mount them behind the dash, then we can test the windows. I still need to find a place for the headlight switch, Im thinking invisible switches in the center console...but as you guys know, I change my mind alot...pics sooon.


----------



## REV. chuck

3onthetree said:


> I got it...finished one of the double switches today, it is wired up and tested, and working sweet. I will post the pics in a few hours, when my wife makes me come back in the house. Now I have to build another double switch, and figure out how to mount them behind the dash, then we can test the windows. I still need to find a place for the headlight switch, Im thinking invisible switches in the center console...but as you guys know, I change my mind alot...pics sooon.


if it has sentinal lights nd it should cause its a cadillac just fix it so its always on sentinal problem solved


----------



## 3onthetree

For the double switch, I had to start with a 3x3 square. I drilled a couple holes in it to match the factory radio knob holes. I mark the squares A-D to make sure I keep them the way the line up best. I will have to take it apart a million times before it is done. I cut a few grooves in the knob rod to use c clips to hold it in place.


----------



## 3onthetree

I started with some small spacers first and then fit the springs into place. Then used 1/8 rod with bent ends welded to the 3/16 rod to actuate the switches.


----------



## 3onthetree

Then I mounted the micro swithes on the square and sandwiched them back together. Here are the 2 holes that I cut into the dash opposite the factory radio knobs. Then I checked both spots for fitting, and they fit just right. Then I soldered all the wires on and tested them, know I just have to mount it and hook it up to the windows.


----------



## 3onthetree

I will post a video tomorrow of the switch mounted in the dash. I am getting close to putting the dash back in car...then I can start on the center console and door panels.


----------



## 3onthetree

Here are both switches mounted. I need to round a up another set of factory radio knobs for the new side. They are working sweet. Now I just have to cut part of the radio off to make room for the new switches on the passenger side. Then I have to build some tabs to mount the radio back in the middle of the switches.


----------



## goinlow

3onthetree said:


> Here are both switches mounted. I need to round a up another set of factory radio knobs for the new side. They are working sweet. Now I just have to cut part of the radio off to make room for the new switches on the passenger side. Then I have to build some tabs to mount the radio back in the middle of the switches.
> View attachment 365813
> View attachment 365814



You got pics of that bike in the background ? Does that have air ride on it ?


----------



## 3onthetree

goinlow said:


> You got pics of that bike in the background ? Does that have air ride on it ?


Yep, I built it so my son and I could ride around town...here is a link.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/25-air-suspensions/306620-air-ride-trike.html


----------



## 3onthetree

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2130714393329.2131587.1410060396&l=8585dc100c&type=1

Here is a better link to the build of the chopper bike.


----------



## 3onthetree

Got the middle of the radio mounted. Both switches are mounted, just need knobs. Had to weld on a few brackets, but good to go.


----------



## 3onthetree

Had to put the contols for the hidden radio somewhere close, so I used the old headlight switch housing. Cut a round piece of plexi, mounted the remote control in there, and mounted that into the housing. I will use the other headlight switch for the lights, and mount both of these in the center console.


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

TTtice :thumbsup:


----------



## Curtis Fisher

Sweet build bro :thumbsup:


----------



## 3onthetree

I got the dash sitting back in the car today, and started wiring up the new switches. Got the door and the air ride working off the radio buttons, and got the 8 relays wired up for the windows to run off the radio knobs. Just need to wire to the windows. I will hopefully finish up tomorrow and post a video of it all working.


----------



## matttatts

3onthetree said:


> Here are the parts in place. I pushed the 3/16 rod thru the torsion spring, and then thru the holes that I drilled in the steel. I then set the torsion spring against the screws that hold the steel together, that will make the switch momentary.
> View attachment 364917


man thats fuckin genious man! your slapin out inovation on this build like chickens lay eggs man! :wow: im impressed


----------



## 3onthetree

The pics came out mixed up, but you can see the start of building the realys wiring for the windows work off the radio switches. Once they were all tested and working, I cleaned up the wiring and mounted under the dash pad. Hooked up all the guages in the dash, and they are working great. Still have alot of wiring to do for the compressors, headlights, and pressure switches.


----------



## 3onthetree

Yep, that is gonna be the way to go, cant find anywhere I like the headlight switch, so I am just gonna wire them so they are on when the ignition is in the RUN position.

Thanks for the idea...




REV. chuck said:


> if it has sentinal lights nd it should cause its a cadillac just fix it so its always on sentinal problem solved


----------



## REV. chuck

3onthetree said:


> Yep, that is gonna be the way to go, cant find anywhere I like the headlight switch, so I am just gonna wire them so they are on when the ignition is in the RUN position.
> 
> Thanks for the idea...


every caddy i ever owned was set to sentinal and never touched again same with my wagon 

:thumbsup:


----------



## 3onthetree

Back from out of town for a week. Ready to get back to the Caddy before the snow falls.


----------



## Curtis Fisher

:drama:


----------



## jbrazy

I second that!:drama:


----------



## 3onthetree

Just so you guys dont think I have been sitting around watchin TV, here is the project over the past few days. I picked up a 1960 Cadillac fiberglass body at the car show in Hershey PA last weekend, and am going to build a stroller and pedal car out of it. I extended the fins to make it look more like a 59 Caddy. I used styrofoam first to form the bigger fins, then used wood for the final forming. I fiberglassed them to the body. Then I built the axles and got them set under the body to get an idea of how it will sit. I am going to use air cyliders for the air ride, with a small scuba tank and manual air switches for front and rear.


----------



## 3onthetree

Today I am going to work on the frame for the pedal car so I can start working on the air ride. I think I will use 5" air cylinders.


----------



## jbrazy

You are a beast with these projects! Great stuff, Im staying glued in.:drama:


----------



## goinlow

jbrazy said:


> You are a beast with these projects! Great stuff, Im staying glued in.:drama:


x2 :drama:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

x3


----------



## caddy4yaass

3onthetree said:


> View attachment 377639
> View attachment 377640
> View attachment 377642
> View attachment 377643
> Just so you guys dont think I have been sitting around watchin TV, here is the project over the past few days. I picked up a 1960 Cadillac fiberglass body at the car show in Hershey PA last weekend, final forming..


I went to that show few years back huge swapmeet. Nice car and build.!!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Just checkin in...

Lookin good... Can't wait to see the caddy pedal car in action.


----------



## 3onthetree

Thanks alot guys, I have been sanding like crazy on the stroller, not too much to update. But I did get the air tank today. My buddy is a fire fighter and he brought me a little tank and regulator that will fit sweet right under the trunk of the car. Should give my son a ton of up and downs with just small air cylinders. The cylinders should be here any day. I will keep you posted.


----------



## riviman

:thumbsup:


----------



## 3onthetree

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/316404-1959-cadillac-pedal-car-air-ride.html

Just so you guys dont think I have been sittin on the couch. Trying to get a stroller built for the kid.


----------



## 3onthetree

Hey Kenny, here are a few shots of what I did for the rear of the car. I know it is not the best photog, but hopefully you can get an idea.


----------



## 3onthetree

Decided to change the wheels on the Caddy. Bought some Centerline Smoothies. Gonna paint the center black and mount an old hubcap on it to give it the rally wheel look, but in 22's for the rear and 20's for the front. Vogue white and gold wall (mayo and mustard). I will be home in a few weeks and will update the pics with the new wheels.


----------



## matttatts

you bought rims to turn them into hubcaps? :nicoderm:


----------



## 3onthetree

Yep, just small ones on the center. Trying to give it that rally wheel look. The hubcaps will just barely cover the lug nuts. I just used old hubcap reatainers from an Chevy truck. I tried to have some 22 inch rally wheels made with hubcaps, nobody wanted to do it for a price that made any sense. 



matttatts said:


> you bought rims to turn them into hubcaps? :nicoderm:


----------



## 3onthetree

Picked up this Impala this week. Have not decided on fast air or hydros yet, but leaning towards that air. I know it is challenging, and I have read alot about it here, but I have to be able to do a standing 3, if it cannot be done with air, I will go with juice.


----------



## goinlow

3onthetree said:


> Picked up this Impala this week. Have not decided on fast air or hydros yet, but leaning towards that air. I know it is challenging, and I have read alot about it here, but I have to be able to do a standing 3, if it cannot be done with air, I will go with juice.
> View attachment 449326
> View attachment 449327
> View attachment 449325





:drama:


----------



## Frank_Ice

Wow just wow! I signed up just to post a comment on this thread. I have 65 I'm bagging and I will be stealing some of your gauge and switch ideas because they are the most awesome thing I've ever seen! Thank you for sharing!:bowrofl:


----------



## REV. chuck

3onthetree said:


> Picked up this Impala this week. Have not decided on fast air or hydros yet, but leaning towards that air. I know it is challenging, and I have read alot about it here, but I have to be able to do a standing 3, if it cannot be done with air, I will go with juice.
> View attachment 449326
> View attachment 449327
> View attachment 449325


its doable the only important thing to know about 3 is its all about leverage


----------



## 3onthetree

Thanks alot. I spend alot of time out in the garage thinking about this stuff....:420:



Frank_Ice said:


> Wow just wow! I signed up just to post a comment on this thread. I have 65 I'm bagging and I will be stealing some of your gauge and switch ideas because they are the most awesome thing I've ever seen! Thank you for sharing!:bowrofl:


----------



## 3onthetree

I am going with hydros. I have not had a car with juice since I was a kid. Gotta do it on the 64. Already started collecting the parts. Got the Daytons 13x7, and 3 pumps. Piston for the front and 2 pumps for the rear. Time to start cutting. 



REV. chuck said:


> its doable the only important thing to know about 3 is its all about leverage


----------



## baggedout81

nice!!!!


----------



## 3onthetree

Got the Smoothies on the Caddy. Looks like a different car. The hubcaps are not intalled yet just hanging on the wheel.


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

TTt


----------



## scott9001

great insperation to look into when working on my 65 cadillac!


----------



## Mad Rods

Looks sweet bro... Did Delmo do those smoothies for you?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

Mad Rods said:


> *Looks sweet bro.*.. Did Delmo do those smoothies for you?


x2


----------



## Kidcaddy

Hello, do you have a connection for air bag brackets for a 1965 Cadillac?
I can't seem to locate any. Im using the Slam Specialties SS7 all the way around..
Any help is muh appreciated...." 

Thanks


----------



## LIL MURPHY

sweet build:thumbsup:


----------



## Caddyjay

Outstanding Work!! New member to website, was reading through your posts. I got a 64 Coupe Deville been workin on for last 5 years. Pics coming soon, can't upload from phone


----------



## 3onthetree

Thanks a lot I got to get back on this car it's very close to being on the road.


----------



## dusanderson

I would really appreciate some photos if possible maybe step by step if you have them of how front bags are set up and rear could really use some ideas


----------



## Kidcaddy

Does anyone know where I can find airbag brackets for a 1965 Cadillac?


----------



## 3onthetree

dusanderson said:


> I would really appreciate some photos if possible maybe step by step if you have them of how front bags are set up and rear could really use some ideas


Sorry man, I missed this post earlier. Hit me up on PM and I will send you what I did for mine.


----------



## 3onthetree

Kidcaddy said:


> Does anyone know where I can find airbag brackets for a 1965 Cadillac?


I ended up building mine, but I believe that the brackets for the 64 are very close. You should contact the forum sponsor AAC, or Simplicity, they can hook you up, or tell you what mods might need to be done to the 64 brackets.


----------



## 3onthetree

The Caddy got dropped off at the body shop. Time for some paint.


----------



## goinlow

3onthetree said:


> The Caddy got dropped off at the body shop. Time for some paint.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## squashedbug

Just read this thread front to back, I traded a honda ruckus I built for a '64 Calais... I dig the 60s Cad style, I definitely like what you have done with yours, great documentation/information to follow in here!


----------



## big gonzo

Can't wate to see it done :thumbsup:


----------



## Fabians

:thumbsup:


----------



## 3onthetree

You guys know how it is...the body shop still has her...been working on the Econoline.


----------



## CoupeDTS

Ttt read the topic im gonna do a 65 build next. Good info here


----------



## lowstrov

Just picked up a 65 last weekend for 1200.00 will be posting some pics soon.


----------



## 65WILL2K

Still at the body shop?


----------



## CoupeDTS

CoupeDTS said:


> Ttt read the topic im gonna do a 65 build next. Good info here


I ended up getting a 66 vert, got some wires on it so far but im bout to tear it apart to redo it all frame up. 
Ttt


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

CoupeDTS said:


> I ended up getting a 66 vert, got some wires on it so far but im bout to tear it apart to redo it all frame up.
> Ttt


Man post pics.


----------



## marioc

Sick sled. How wide are the 20's and 22's on that 65?
Thanks. 
M.


----------



## CoupeDTS

had to alter the skirts ALOT to make it work. They arent small tires, i didnt want small lowrider tires on that big car but this size looks nice.


----------



## OldFatBald

3onthetree said:


> Here is some of the tunnel work. I wanted to reuse the top peice so I cut it all in swoop. Ended up I had to cut it in half anyway, because where the seat goes, I was able to cut a bracket underneath the car, and get the floor to sit close to the same. Easier to get the seat back in...




Hey 3, I see you have moved on to a van project (looks awesome BTW) but I have just started my 65 Caddy Deville Convertible drop install. I've got SS7s up front on Choppin Block arms and Firestone sleeves on a Choppin Block rear kit.

The car didn't sit low enough so I started cutting the driveline tunnel and I see you cut right through the brace that is under the floorpan at the rear seat and maybe the front one up near the end of the transmission.

At the rear brace (and the front one also) did you just cut it without any reinforcements? Did you leave the rear brace out an just weld the top floor pan piece back in?

I have removed my bump stops that were between the rear axle tubes and the frame. My axle tubes are still a couple of inches below the frame, the driveline hitting that brace is now what is hitting.

In my photos below, the yellow arrows are at the rear seat brace and the green arrows are at the transmission

Thanks for any tips, Eric.


----------



## hazmat

Coming along nicely


----------

